# Does anyone know if anyone is going to release clear tail lights for the sentra?



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so far that been discontinued for a while


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1. Illegal 2. kinda ugly 3. don't you have SE-L tails?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no he dont have se-l tails his dealership ripped him off.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> no he dont have se-l tails his dealership ripped him off.


In that case, he should get some, they belong on that car. Buy a set from Greg V., sell the old ones off, and it will cost about the same as clears or altezzas.

And did I mention, they're legal AND they won't fog up.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> Has anyone heard anything?



here u go bro.... (though they look horrendous)

http://www.procarparts.com/store-detail.asp?sku=NS95ST-6507TLX


for that price... u can buy BRAND NEW SE-L tails from my boy 95sentra.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> here u go bro.... (though they look horrendous)
> 
> http://www.procarparts.com/store-detail.asp?sku=NS95ST-6507TLX
> 
> ...



Those clear tails look sweet. Those are illegal?

And I didnt get ripped off from the dealer because I got my 99 se-l with 48k miles on it for 8500$. The only thing missing was the se-l lights. I think a pair of 190$ lights is worth having to buy if the car was only 8500.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> Those clear tails look sweet. Those are illegal?


i believe they are (though those NEW Lexus SUV's have clear tails)










i believe u will need some bad ass LED bulbs for them to even be remotely legal and light up REd when u brake.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aslo the lexus have a bit of a red in the reflection when not brake


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> Those clear tails look sweet. Those are illegal?


yea they are illegal because they have no red reflector at all.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

al you have to do is slap some red reflector tape somwehere on the back of your car.. whether on the taillights, bumper, whatever.. as long as from the back, it reflects red, your ok.. but dont go having blue brake lights, or any bullshit like that.. keep the brake lights red.. or the cops will hassle you like crazy


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I had some clear tails when they first came out and they are illegal. I had to swap lights everytime I got an inspection and the light output was very bad. I tried putting the LED type bulbs in the tails also and the output was still bad. I just order some SE-L tails from Mossey for 170.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> i believe they are (though those NEW Lexus SUV's have clear tails)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see that red reflector material in the bumper? That makes it legal, there needs to be a red reflector back there. You might be able to get away with it b/c the middle bar on our cars reflect red.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Nope

I tried that excuse with the inspection station station and they still said no go


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........no way would i throw those on my car. the turn sigs are pink. no no no nononono


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

it's on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33716&item=2468950491

it's koo that he dont mention any warnings before buying it...


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

if you look hard enough you can find some like mine....i got these brand new off ebay for 5 bucks...all i did was re-wire the bulbs so my brake is in the red and turns are in the clear(led's).i have had no problem with condensation or fading or leaking so i give them a :thumbup:


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Those are like reverse se-l tails,Ive never seen those before they must be rare....


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

martpro11 said:


> Those are like reverse se-l tails,Ive never seen those before they must be rare....


I freaking love em. do you know where I can find them like that? If you do link me up and I will buy them today.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i havent seen anymore.....when i asked the guy for an xtra xtra set he said the were discontinued from about 2 years back...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i thought Nopi has those reverese SE-L tails????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> i thought Nopi has those reverese SE-L tails????


correct^^^


----------

